

Ask HN: What are your favorite political websites? - aorshan

I am looking to contact some blogs and websites to try and promote a political satire website I am working on (http://thewashingtonfancy.com/) and was wondering where everyone else goes for their politics.
======
mindcrime
In no particular order:

<http://www.lp.org>

<http://www.lewrockwell.com>

<http://www.mises.org>

<http://www.theadvocates.org/>

<http://www.ballot-access.org/>

<http://www.independentpoliticalreport.com/>

<http://www.nolanchart.com/>

<http://www.cato.org/>

<http://www.fee.org/>

